# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  IRON MAN, 3D printed child prosthetic hand

## Airicist

Author - Pat Starace

----------


## Airicist

3D Printed IRON MAN Child Prosthetic Hand 

 Published on Oct 15, 2014




> How can we help a child that faces everyday challenges with a disability? My answer is to give them the most awesome prosthetic hand, and raise their self esteem to Super Hero Levels. The vision was to create a hand, so that a child can have something that solves a mechanical challenge, is affordable, and mostly Looks Awesome! Design goals:
> 
> 1) It had to look awesome 
> 2) It had to perform awesome 
> 3) Hide all the strings and mechanics, so nothing distracts from the magic. 
> 
> Thank You, Your pal Pat Starace (The mechanic)

----------


## Airicist

Eight Year Old Tyler Gets The 3D Printed Iron Man Prosthetic Hand For Birthday 

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> Eight year old Tyler got the 3D Printed Iron Man Prosthetic Hand for his birthday. Seeing Tyler open it, put it on, light it up, and the big smile on his face made this the best day EVER! Tyler is one AWESOME Kid, and I'm looking forward to further develop the hand with Tyler and his awesome family. Soon he'll be picking up Oranges, and programming the Arduino Microcontroller in his hand. Thank you Tyler's Family for allowing us to be part of Tyler's Eighth Birthday.

----------

